# NGK CR7EK Plug??



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone runnin this plug??? It's a dual prong with a hotter spark.....Speck plug is a CR7E.....What's yalls thoughts? They were in my bike when i got it and then at my service time i swapped to the stock plug. Seems i got more outta the bike with the CR7EK..........Use it or dont?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I switched the the E3 plug with diamond fire technology and I really like it allot. The cross ref# is E.38


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

hows it run? Compared to stock plug


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I run ngk cr6e in my 2010


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

maybe that's the stock plug CR6E.......maybe not the CR7E lol might of had the numbers off...sorry gang....lol but any thoughts on the CR7EK


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

CR7E is the stock plug kawi has used for yrs since they came out with the vtwin 650. I never checked to see what the fuelies run. I assume it would be the same.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

CreepinDEEP said:


> hows it run? Compared to stock plug


LOL.
It ran so good that the crank bearing spun the second ride with them.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

well that's no good at all........what caused that to happen?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

CreepinDEEP said:


> well that's no good at all........what caused that to happen?


I'm an alcoholic and have not learned how to handle myself while under the influence. Five to many sinkings with the last one being in a nasty clay pit pond.


----------

